

7 Electric Motorcycles You Must See (including 1 that does 0-60 MPH in 0.97 seconds) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/11/electric-motorcycles-dirtbikes-7-cool-green.php

======
bprater
For those curious about why some of these bikes can be so powerful (besides
the fact that the bike itself is very light compared to a car), it's because
an electric motor delivers nearly 100% of it's maximum torque constantly.
What's amazing is that it can do it at nearly 0rpm.

That's like jumping on your bicycle and having the muscle to storm up Mount
Everest without breaking a sweat. You can't do it, but an electric motor can.

A gasoline engine will only begin to deliver this level of torque when it's
spooled up, and even then, only does it for a limited time of the overall rpm
range.

(And that is why most trains run on an electric motor!)

------
run4yourlives
Go figure that both the coolest looking and best performing (overall) bike
comes from a chick and her dad in some garage in Sweeden, while the ones
available for sale look like they require Birkenstocks to be worn full time by
the rider.

Yet another example of how an uncompromising small team leads to success.

------
cperciva
0-60 MPH in 0.97 seconds?

Why would anyone want a motorcycle which accelerates at 2.8 g?

~~~
khafra
The Killacycle is a platform for A123 nanophosphate batteries, which have an
extremely high discharge rate. It's a drag bike which doesn't have a range
much over 1/4 mile. To put it in perspective, a bog-standard ZX-14 or GSX-R
1300, perfectly usable on the street, does 0-60 in under 3 seconds. It doesn't
feel that fast once you've gotten used to it for a few weeks.

------
dc2k08
some say that there is not enough lithium in the world to supply the expected
demand for the material, future lithium powered bikes and cars being the prime
reason behind this statement.. the coming economic collapse will no doubt put
an end to (expensive) lithium powered electric car and bike plans though imo.

~~~
DenisM
I shall go buy lithium futures then.

